# 6-7th November Fertility show



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Id have loved to have gone to this but why is everything always in London?!


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Noticed your also in Yorkshire! 

THings tend to often be down south as the londeners think north means Watford Gap service station.

it sucks when things are down south, why can't they say have one event down south one up north?

Lea
xox


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Exactly! It wouldnt be so bad if they organised things in the midlands but nooooo its always gotta be in London! Contrary to the popular opinions of most organisers not everyone lives there!!

And yes, yorkshire all the way!! Iv just seen your wedding pic on the yorkies board! Very lovely - I love weddings!

XXX


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

benandlea said:


> the londeners think north means Watford Gap service station.


yes, and my old man's a dustman ....   
Sorry girls but I wouldn't refer to anyone on this site as 'the northerners' so it's not too fair to imply no one in London understands anything further north than Watford...... come on, a huge number of people living in London actually come from elsewhere in Britain - probably quite a few from the North themselves.



socialchameleon said:


> Exactly! It wouldnt be so bad if they organised things in the midlands but nooooo its always gotta be in London! Contrary to the popular opinions of most organisers not everyone lives there!!


No, not everyone, but about 8 million people do! (Birmingham has 1.5M)

I think it has more to do with London being a transport hub with the most air, rail and road links  You can get to London by train from practically anywhere, but not all trains or coaches will go directly to Leeds, Manchester or Birmingham. 


C x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Lots of different shows are held at the NEC in Birmingham. I have come across quite a few things I would like to have gone to that that been held there.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I can appreciate that London is a transport hub but it also costs a fortune for me to get on the train to London - in excess of 100 quid each time and then there are hotels and food etc and it makes it so costly all the time that I literally cant afford to go to the vast majority of places I would like to! Surely it would make more sense if they alternated all these things to a northern city one year and in London the next because by the time you've paid all your living bills etc if your coming from Scotland or so mehwere you havnt always got a chance at getting to London which is a bit unfair!

Also, I never called anyone a southerner!!


----------

